# PM storage limit



## Nikosandros (Nov 20, 2014)

There currently is a limit of 20 private messages, counting both sent messages and received ones. Was the limit always that low? Would it be possible to raise it or would that be too taxing on the site resources?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2014)

You're a gold lifer, right?  Hmm.  You should have a pretty darn large capacity.  I'll check the settings!


----------



## Nikosandros (Nov 22, 2014)

Morrus said:


> You're a gold lifer, right?  Hmm.  You should have a pretty darn large capacity.  I'll check the settings!



Yes, I'm a gold lifer. Let me know if you managed to change the settings, thanks!


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 7, 2014)

Morrus said:


> You're a gold lifer, right?  Hmm.  You should have a pretty darn large capacity.  I'll check the settings!



Could you check those settings? I'd love to get a higher capacity for my inbox, thanks!


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 24, 2014)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

Did you get a chance to check those settings?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2014)

How about now?


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 25, 2014)

Morrus said:


> How about now?



It's literately an order of magnitude better.


----------

